
Donors Must Abandon Their Ivy League Alma Maters Now - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/why-donors-must-abandon-their-ivy-league-alma-maters/
======
raxxorrax
Reducing money for education is probably not a good idea. Maybe try to reduce
the amount of debt students are subjected to, that would certainly help.
Otherwise people would probably intensify their fight for what they see as
justice.

I don't like what some students preach either and I do indeed believe some
courses might be more ideological than educational, but that doesn't lessen
the importance of a high quality education. I think education being dependent
on money to a degree this large is the problem and economic pressure certainly
reduces learning success.

~~~
downerending
Arguably spreading that money around more would be a huge improvement. What's
Harvard going to do with yet another billion dollars that really matters? Send
a million each to a thousand community colleges, and you could get a ferocious
payoff for society.

~~~
raxxorrax
I wholeheartedly agree. I get that the US model of elite schools provides
opportunity for gifted people to meet each other. But I also think that there
might be even more gifted ones that just never got the opportunity to go to
such a school and educational resources today are as cheap as they can get. A
wider spread would mean a larger reward for everyone.

